# A stray kitten story.



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

About 4 weeks ago, I was informed about these kittens in this persons back yard (I had found 2 kittens back there before, so he went to tell me about these) I went back there to discover 3 small 2 week kittens curled up together. 
The poor things looked as if their eyes were shut. 
At first I thought their eyes weren't open yet, but a closer look made me believe they had very bad eye infections.
I brought one home, and cleaned out his eye the best I could, gave him a bath, and returned him. 

I figured out the mother was this white and grey cat I called "Cloudy" that I feed every day. 

She comes out and hisses at me, and waits for the food. Sometimes she will sleep on my welcome mat in the yard. 

Over the next few days, I would return to check on them, and clean out their eyes. 

I have seen the father, he is a tuxedo, just like Rocky. 
He never comes around here, he is most likely a wandering stray. 
I am working on trapping all the cats in my yard and getting them spayed and neutered. 
There are only 2 females that are part of my colony.
I think one might be pregnant, but I am not 100% sure.

I know I can catch Cloudy because I've put out a trap and put food in there, and she went right in. 

This is what they looked like : 






The black gunk was dirt, because I guess they rolled around in the dirt. 
The poor things could barely open their eyes. 
I went to clean out the tuxedos eye, and there was yellow gunk flowing out of it. 

When I saw this, I got really scared. I thought he would lose his eye! 
I immediately called up the vet near me and told them about my situation.
They told me they would give him a free check up and only charge me for any medicine they used. 

So, I went back to my house and grabbed the carrier, and brought him to the vet. 
The poor thing was terrified. He was the only one out of the bunch that hissed, and boy, did he hiss. 
He was growling, hissing, and spitting. 



I finally got him to the vet, and he was still terrified. 
They called me in, the vet weighed him, and attempted to feed him some wet food, and he went for it and ate a bit off a small plate. 



He weighed just under a pound. 
The vet gave me the drops, and told me to give them each 1 drop in both eyes 3 times a day for a week. 

And so every day, me and my mom went back there in the morning, afternoon and mid-day. 

By day 3, they already started to look better and could keep their eyes open all the time. 



About 4 days later, I went back there and they were all wet, and shaking because it had just rained. 
I felt so bad, I decided to finally take them in. 
The poor things were so scared. 
They were covered in massive amounts of fleas. 
We brought them to the vet and got them dawn-soap baths. 
They were a LOT better after, though there were still a few fleas, I went into the bathroom and flea combed each one for 20min, and gave them several more baths. 



After about 3 days, the fleas were completely gone. 

Now the kittens are happy, fat, and healthy! 
The black and white tuxedo isn't hissing anymore, and they're happy and cozy in their giant cage and enjoy snuggling in a basket. 



My 2 1/2 month old kitten truffles even has a twin now!



Hope you enjoyed my little rescue tale!
They are going to get spayed and neutered, and all their shots in less than a month, and I am already working on getting them homes!
I've contacted a bunch of shelters, and they're helping me get the word out and putting them on their websites!

Here is what they look like separately : 

This is Rocky (The hissing one)


This is noodles (He is the friendliest, and he has a squishy fat belly!) : 


And this is Tiger-Lilly, or Lilly for short. 
We named her this because of the stripes on her side, and Lilly just happens to work! 



Hope you enjoyed my story!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Well Done! From what the kittens first looked like to how they look now is amazing!
You and your Mom have done a Great Job!
Hope you can get Mama cat spayed soon!
Having litter after litter takes a serious toll on the Mamas health.
Great Job!!!


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Yes! We are bringing her in September 4th, and we have an appointment for the kittens, and another stray september 14th, and another appointment for a 3rd stray in October. 
I just really want to get the females, as the males in the colony don't really travel much.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Just a thought, but if you can get the males neutered as well, they will tend to stay with your colony, instead of taking off in search of unspayed females...
So you'll be helping even more kitties in the long run!! 
Just something to think about...


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you, LowFatPat, for one of the most wonderful stories I can remember!

I have to tell you, my heart was in my mouth with those first pics of them...and, then the little wet rats...what a roller coaster ride!

Then, the basket shot.....I think Tiger Lily's _pose_ there just sums it all up oh, so very well!

I'll be sharing your story with some friends who'll appreciate it.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Those lucky little guys! What a nice thing you are doing for those fur babies and the strays around your area. It broke my heart to see the first few pictures. Now they are just adorable! I hope they all get loving homes soon.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

God bless you and your mom. This story, with documenting photos, was an absolutely awesome read. You could post it in one of the rescue websites, where people who love before and after photos like me, will love it.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

The kittens are still doing great!
They're getting adopted very soon!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Job WELL done LFP! Give yourself a massive pat on the back from us!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Wonderful! They look so happy now.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

All of them are adopted 

ON TO THE NEXT 4 KITTENS I NOW HAVE!

Wish me luck, lol.


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

I should probably mention they all got good homes in the end. Here are some updated pictures of them now 

This one is the male (noodles) 
He looks so much like his mother!


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

Here's Rocky!


----------



## ZeroTransPat (May 9, 2012)

I don't have any up to date photos of Lilly, but here's one in her new home


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I very much loved this story!!! They are all so beautiful. THey would not have survived, likely, if you had not stepped in and helped them, or at least they would not have homes, and be wandering around, and dodging the dangers of being a stray cat. You are a hero to do all of this for these poor, helpless babies.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you so much for the new photos! They've come such a long way, it's fascinating!


----------



## desmoluci (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice! The world needs more people like you!


----------

